# New PSP



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

http://uk.playstation.com/psp/news/articles/detail/item118053/Bright-new-PSP/

I cant see any difference in visual or spec? lol apart from a mic!!


----------



## FMC (Apr 15, 2008)

:roll:

I love new sh!t, therefore,

PSP-2000 for sale


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

The model has a much improved screen.

http://www.engadget.com/2008/08/22/psp-3000-screen-head-to-head-with-the-psp-2000-oh-thats-what/


----------

